# Speedcubing in Adelaide



## SweetSolver (May 6, 2016)

Hi everyone,

In 2014 we held the first official WCA competition in Adelaide, and a second one was held earlier this year. The Adelaide scene is very small in comparison to Melbourne and Sydney, and we're hoping to get a bit more interest.

Brock Hamann and I have created a Facebook group so if you're from Adelaide, feel free to check it out here: https://www.facebook.com/groups/486969221507353/

Meetups and other information will be posted in this group. If this grows it will make future competition organisation a lot easier, as we won't have to rely on interstate people flying over just to get enough competitors


----------

